# Herb Advice



## pixie1115 (Mar 23, 2009)

What are the best herbs to use in CP soaps? I love to use natural things in my soaps. Also what is the best way to use them? Dry them and crush?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

There's no one answer to your "best herbs" question.... this is completely subjective!  

Some herbs can act as exfoliants, so be warned about that.

Mountainroseherbs.com has a big selection to inspire you, with info about each herb.

Use them dried and crushed.


----------



## carebear (Mar 23, 2009)

what effect are you trying to achieve?

I infuse my oils with annatto and with calendula (aka marigold) for the color.  I put in ground lavender and mint for label appeal and cause it seems funky - but I don't get significant scent from them (tho I do get some "texture").


----------



## pixie1115 (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess I am mainly going for a good looks factor. Some smell if possible and any health effects that are good 

Are there any herbs to avoid?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

pixie1115 said:
			
		

> I guess I am mainly going for a good looks factor. Some smell if possible and any health effects that are good
> 
> Are there any herbs to avoid?



Of course.... poison sumac for example  :shock:


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*Yep*

Clove irritate the skin.


----------



## rszuba (Mar 29, 2009)

my hubby loves scrubbies, and i do too. most of my soaps have something in them. from soft to rougher. 
i use
ground vanilla bean(buy them that way)
speamint leaves(dried buy them that way)
ground calendula(use my magic bullet)
ground rose buds and petals(use my magic bullet)
lemon peel(buy)
lavender buds(looks like bugs in the tub after)
blueberry seeds(buy)

have great responses with all of them. look great feel great.

http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 30, 2009)

I believe cinnamon is quite an irritant too. 

Advise I got for drying your own leafy, flowery herbs is to tie the fresh plants in a bundle, hang, and tie a paperbag around the bundle. That way when the petals and leaves dry and fall, they are contained right there in the bag for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

You probably won't get much by way of smell with your herbs, unless you infuse your oil first.  Grounding them up and using them for appearance/texture doesn't really add much scent to your soap.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 1, 2009)

But they add color


----------



## flyingpig (Jun 21, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I infuse my oils with annatto and with calendula (aka marigold) for the color.



Calendula and marigold are not the same plant.  They are superficially similar, but the leaves are different and they don't have the same properties.  I believe the mistake arose because in England the calendula plant is sometimes called pot marigold.  Generations of people who write books on herbs have repeated the mistake.  Marigolds belong to the genus tagetes, not calendula.

Whenever I look at a new herbal, this is the very first thing I look at, to see if these plants are properly distinguished.  If they are not, I know the author hasn't done his own research but has simply copied from others.  And then I know not to trust anything from that author.

Not to get on your case Carebear - it's a common mistake.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 21, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

I personally do not like herbs in my soap . Lavender buds in soap gross me out . I like to infuse the herb in an oil and use it in my soap that way. That's just me. 

Kitn


----------



## flyingpig (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry about the big print.  I use a larger font on my other forums so my old eyes can see better - but the option here kinda overdid it.  

FWIW I never have known anyone to use marigolds thinking they were using calendula.  However it's a bit of misinformation that I see over and over in herbals and at websites.  And it's purely the result of people not doing their own research but simply copying from others, which really irritates me.  The first thing I do when I pick up an unfamiliar herbal is turn to the calendula article and see how accurate the information there is.  If I see that old canard, I look no further and never pick up that book again, nor will I rely on a website that repeats the story.

You're absolutely right - the plants don't look alike when you see them side-by-side.  Marigolds have some interesting properties, but they are no substitute for calendula.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

I use a few herbs in soap, but usually just for the look & verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry sparingly. My Alchemy soap has witch hazel & mullein leaf in it. It's a pure white soap & the little bits of herb are dark. Very pretty effect.


----------

